
A Bit of History about Bits - ingve
http://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2017/12/09/Dbtails.html
======
eesmith
As usual with Bob Martin, this is a personal history, and not some broader
detailed history. It does not, for example, contain much in the way of
specific dates, people, or hardware models.

The general spirit is correct. Two small incorrect details stick out:

"Cards were linear arrays of 80 byte records, period." \- While IBM's 80
column punched card was by far the most common, there were other formats,
including from IBM.

"Relational databases (which often ride on top of file systems nowadays)
provided random access to fixed sized records." \- SQLite is a relational
database. It does not use fixed sized records.

